# Imac G5 rev c, gravure DVD trés lente



## steflevrai (1 Décembre 2005)

Hello,

Cella fait un mois que j'ai mon imac 17 pouces, je découvre un peu mac os X, je transfert mes CD musicaux etc..

MAIS, j'ai voulu graver un DVD (vitesse 4X, c'est déjà trés lent), mais mon imac ne peut que le graver qu'en 2X.

Je n'ai pas trouvé ou on peut parramétrer la bonne vitesse. J'ai l'mpression que OS X gère tout trés simplement mais pas à la bonne vistesse. Et cela met trois plombes.

Y a t'il une astuce  ???

Merci 'avance


----------



## wip (2 Décembre 2005)

Salut 

Tu peux nous donner une idée plus précise que "des plombes" stp ?? 

wip


----------



## steflevrai (2 Décembre 2005)

Hello,

Plus de 45 mn pour un dvd. Le raveur a utilisé une vitesse de 2X, pour des DVD 4X. Et impossible de changer la vitesse.
Je vais ht des DVD plus performants, le graveur Imac est censé gravé en X8.

Pour info la gravure est nickel, mais je ne comprends pas pourquoi il n'a pas reconnu le dvd vierge en X4. Je viens du PC, si le gravage est intuitif, il manque des infos comme la place diponible restante, je ne sais pas si on peut graver à la suite....

Je continue mes tests.


----------



## wip (2 Décembre 2005)

45 minutes pour du 2x, ça me semble un peu long ça effectivement, car perso, c'est 30mn pour du 2x chez moi. Par contre, si ton lecteur de DVD n'utilise pas la vitesse maxi du disque, c'est soit que ton graveur n'en ai pas capable, soit que le disque à graver n'est pas bien reconnu par le firware de ton graveur à mon avis. Changer de marque de DVD me semble effectivement à tester. Sinon, je te conseille des DVD-R plutot que +R. Mes gravures sur DVD+R me posant plus de problèmes, et m'obligeant souvant à graver en x2 pour éviter des erreurs. Mais bon, ce n'est qu'une expérience personelle 

wip

[EDIT pour corrections d'erreurs dans mon post après vérification...:rose: ]


----------



## Thane (2 Décembre 2005)

steflevrai a dit:
			
		

> Hello,
> Je viens du PC, si le gravage est intuitif, il manque des infos comme la place diponible restante, je ne sais pas si on peut graver à la suite....
> Je continue mes tests.



salut Stef,

dans le finder tu te positionnes sur le disque et tu fais "pomme" + "i" et tu as toutes les infos sur ton disque.
Le logiciel Toast est pas mal pour graver, c'est le pendant de Nero sur PC.


----------



## steflevrai (3 Décembre 2005)

Merci pour les infos,

En faite il recconnait mal le DVD memorex, j'en ai mis un vierge et il a tournée pendant 10 mn dans le vide. J'ai éteind mon imac sauvagemment j'en avais marre d'attendre.
D'ailleurs ce délai trés long m'a surpris, en rebootant il a annoncé tout de suite qu'il ne reconaissait pas ce  DVD (pourquoi attendre il faut rebooter pour avoir un info rapide ?).

Je réessaye, comme il reconnaissait pas mon DVD il n'apparaissait pas à l'écran, comment faire pour l'éjecter ?
J'ai du encore rebooter.

J'ai l'impression de revivre le cauchemard de windows.

Il reonnait le DVD Memorex (puisque j'ai gravé 1 DVD), puis il ne le reconnait plus.
En tout cas il le reconnait mal quand il reconnait il le grave à 2X au lieu de 4X.

Je suis déçu déçu.

Je pense aussi je ne connais pas les multituldes de fonctions qui me permette de gérer le mac au mieux. Mais bon ce n'est pas si intuitif que cela.

Mais à part cela il est beau, il est silencieux, l'écran est top.....


----------



## JPTK (3 Décembre 2005)

steflevrai a dit:
			
		

> Merci pour les infos,
> 
> En faite il recconnait mal le DVD memorex, j'en ai mis un vierge et il a tournée pendant 10 mn dans le vide. J'ai éteind mon imac sauvagemment j'en avais marre d'attendre.
> D'ailleurs ce délai trés long m'a surpris, en rebootant il a annoncé tout de suite qu'il ne reconaissait pas ce  DVD (pourquoi attendre il faut rebooter pour avoir un info rapide ?).
> ...





T'en rajoutes pas un peu non ? T'as des dvd merdiques, et puis voilà c'est tout.
Si le DVD monte pas, la touche éject devrait le sortir non ? 

T'as essayé avec un vrai logiciel, un freeware genre BurnXfree ou autre ? 
Quelques logiciels de gravure gratos ici.


----------



## steflevrai (3 Décembre 2005)

Malheureusement non je n'invente rien.

J'ai passé 1 h à booter et rebooter.

Avec mon Imac j'ai reçu un superbe manuel "publicitaire" de petit format de 32 page qui est censé explique le fonctionnement de mac OS X, Ilife, Itunes etc ...
C'est nulllllllllllll

Non non cela fait trop je déborde d'information les 4 mn passé à relire cette brochure publicitaire ne m'ont rien appris. Alors je galère, je perds de l'énergie, je m'énerve.
Apple vend peut être une brochure en option ?

Je vais peut être passé pour un couillon mais je viens de trouver la touche Eject.


Alors j'en ai marre des concepts WINDOSCIENS, quand cela ne marche pas comme cela devrait, c'est la faute à la marque du DVD, du Driver, de la météo ....
Mais JAMAIS du système d'exploitation.

Est-ce normal que Apple ne fournisse pas un manuel digne de ce nom ?
C'est ce petit genre de mesquinerie qui ont le don de m'énerver.


----------



## JPTK (3 Décembre 2005)

steflevrai a dit:
			
		

> Malheureusement non je n'invente rien.
> 
> J'ai passé 1 h à booter et rebooter.
> 
> ...





L'aide mac est assez bien faite, elle remplace le support papier.

C'est pas un concept windozien, il y a pleins de DVD différents, pour chaque lecteurs il y a des modèles plus ou moins appropriés, tu as pris n'importe quo voilà tout. 
90 % des bugs se situent entre le clavier et la chaise, ça force l'humilité et ça fait progresser.

Un mac c'est 100 fois mieux, mais faut faire quelques efforts quand même.

Regarde dans la barre de menu en haut, le menu d'aide, tu en sauras plus  

T'as essayé de graver via un des freeware que j'ai mis plus haut ?
T'as le droit de poser des questions, mais calme toi ça sert à rien et arrête de considérer que tu t'es fait avoir ou je ne sais quoi, respire un coup, ça va passer et après tu seras tout content 


Ces DVD ce sont des quoi ? Des -R ? Des +R ? Et ton graveur c'est quoi ?
Va dans le menu pomme > à propos de ce mac > plus d'infos > matériel > gravure de disque.


----------



## steflevrai (3 Décembre 2005)

T'as raison il faut que je me calme, mais j'ai l'impresion de revivre les galères avec windows.
J'ai switché parce que cela ma gonflait, et je voulais me faire plaisir.

Pour les marques de DVD ce sont des verbatim ou memorex en R -.
(Je pense que ce sont des marques un petit peu reconnu).

Bon maintenant il les reconnait à nouveau, je vais essayer avec tout vos conseils.

Pour l'aide c'est ce que ma conseillé un ami, mais je suis à la vieille école, et j'aime bien avoir une vision d'ensemble sur papier. Malheureuseent j'ai bien peur que cela ne se fasse plus.
J'ai courru toutes les librairies pour voir s'il ne resstait pas un N° spéciale SVM mac special Tiger, raté.

En tout cas merci pour tes tuyaux et ton flegmme tout britannique, car moi aussi je n'ai pas tout compris. 
 

Et je suis assz impatient comme garçon, du genre a laisser son caddie car l'ttente dur plus de 10 mn.


----------



## christhy (3 Décembre 2005)

il existe des manuels osX Tiger (Peach pit press). Je ne l'ai pas vraiment lu, seulement feuilleté, mais a priori il me semble bien. Je ne sais pas si cela va répondre à ta question


----------



## Thane (4 Décembre 2005)

steflevrai a dit:
			
		

> Est-ce normal que Apple ne fournisse pas un manuel digne de ce nom ?


Tu as une imprimantes ? Alors imprime l'aide et tu l'as ton support papier 



			
				steflevrai a dit:
			
		

> C'est ce petit genre de mesquinerie qui ont le don de m'énerver.


C'est pas mesquin c'est écologique !


----------



## JediMac (4 Décembre 2005)

Sinon, 2 ressources en ligne très très très utiles, en complément de ces forums évidemment  :
MacOSX facile
Gete.net

Et puis aussi les pages d'aide d'Apple.


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (4 Décembre 2005)

Si ton mac à un CD dans le ventre mais qu'il ne veut pas l'éjecter, tu as deux possibilités :

1: Tu redémarres l'ordinateur et après le gong, du enfonce ta sourie jusqu'à ce que le CD s'éjecte.

2: Tu ne redémarres pas  , tu lances le terminal (Applications/Utilitaires/Terminal.app) , là tu tapes drutil tray eject     [ou open] et tu appuie sur entrée.  Si tu veut pas retaper la commende 100 fois, tu appuie sur la flèche haut du pavé directionnel et ta dernière commende réapparais.

Tu devrais aimer ça, toi qui es de l'ancienne école ! :rateau:


----------



## steflevrai (4 Décembre 2005)

Un grand Merci à tous,

C'est fou le nombre d'infos que j'ai eu.
Je suis un tout petit peu moins nul et beaucoup plus calme.

Bon cela n'a pas résolu mon problème de reconnaissance de DVD (4X) en 2X.
Et les premiers plantages ne sont plus réapparus, le cauchemard Windowsien semble s'éloigné.

Il est possible que j'attends beaucoup (trop) de mon Imac, mais j'en avais ma claque des bons drivers à télécharger, de faire attention au conflits, de nettoyer les bases de registres, des défragms réguliers.

Et cette culture du BUG, "c'est normal que cela ne marche pas c'est un BUG".
NON CE N'EST pas NORMAL.

La petite réflexion de Thane m'a troublé sur l'écologie et le support papier.
Dévoreur de livre et de tout type de lecture, le support papier reste et restera le meilleur moyen, le moins cher et le plus pratique des accès à la cultures.
Cela n'enlève en rien au process de récupération et de recyclage vital pour notre planète.

Ce qui me choque c'est que maintenant on nous oblige à ne plus avoir de sac plastique (trés bien) dans les supermarchées, mais aucune industrie n'a modifié son packaging envahissant et ultra polluant. C'est pas par écologie q'apple ne fournit pas de support, mais par choix financier.


----------



## ntx (4 Décembre 2005)

Bonjour,


			
				steflevrai a dit:
			
		

> La petite réflexion de Thane m'a troublé sur l'écologie et le support papier.
> Dévoreur de livre et de tout type de lecture, le support papier reste et restera le meilleur moyen, le moins cher et le plus pratique des accès à la cultures.
> Cela n'enlève en rien au process de récupération et de recyclage vital pour notre planète.


Je suis d'accord avec toi sur le fait que le livre reste le meilleur moyen pour diffuser la culture (je ne suis pas du tout intéressé par les livres électroniques). Mais là on parle d'un mode d'emploi qui va être lu une fois quand on reçoit l'appareil (et encore vu les questions posées sur ce forum, je ne suis pas sur que les gens lisent toujours les modes d'emploi  ) puis rangé dans un coin où il va se morfondre avant de finir à la poubelle. Donc dans ce cas, un support informatique est quand même plus écologique mais aussi un média plus adapté pour faire une recherche ponctuelle.


----------



## JPTK (4 Décembre 2005)

steflevrai a dit:
			
		

> Ce qui me choque c'est que maintenant on nous oblige à ne plus avoir de sac plastique (trés bien) dans les supermarchées, mais aucune industrie n'a modifié son packaging envahissant et ultra polluant. C'est pas par écologie q'apple ne fournit pas de support, mais par choix financier.




Tout à fait, et le choix écolo d'apple, je rigole  :rateau:


----------



## steflevrai (4 Décembre 2005)

Salut Ntx,

Et oui tu l'as dit pour une recherche ponctuelle, l'aide est adapté. Mais pour avoir une vision d'ensemble rien de mieux que le livre (je sens un amateur de livres chez toi).

Mais je m'égare, je suis à trois dvd bousillés c'est un pb de reconnaissance (bizarre).

Je vais approfondir le fontionnement du SE et gratouiller un peu +.

Y a t il une maintenance à faire sur apple (Base de registre defrag ou autre).

En tout cas merci à tous pour vos aides, c'est trés sympa et cela permis d'apprendre de me calmer et de RELATIVISER.

A +


----------



## JPTK (4 Décembre 2005)

steflevrai a dit:
			
		

> Y a t il une maintenance à faire sur apple (Base de registre defrag ou autre).




Sur mac, y a un truc à faire quand quelque chose merde, tu répares les autorisations via l'utilitaire de disc qui se trouve dans le dossier applications > utilitaires

Sinon il y a l'excellent ONYX, pour un nettoyage en profondeur, tu le trouveras facilement via google, il vide la caches, répares les autorisations, optimise le système comme lors d'une maj.

Sinon y a pas de defrag, grâce au noyau UNIX ça se fait tout seul, à moins de manipuler continuellement de gros fichiers de plusieurs go.


----------



## ntx (4 Décembre 2005)

steflevrai a dit:
			
		

> Base de registre


Va de retro satanas ! Laissons cela à Windows


----------



## wip (5 Décembre 2005)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Tout à fait, et le choix écolo d'apple, je rigole  :rateau:


La dessus tu as bien raison... les iMac sont vraiment anti-ecolo... Pas moyen de récupérer l'écran quand on change de machine... Mais bon, ça permet de revendre un écran à chaque fois pour Apple  .

wip


----------



## Spirit of Jah (11 Décembre 2005)

Ne confond pas vitesse et précipitation. En effet Mac s'est révélé à moi il y a 2 ans à peine. Quelques débuts difficiles ( peut-être étais-je encore un peu récalcitrant ) mais l'aide Mac est bien réalisée et je te conseille aussi le site de Mac OS X facile qui te renseigne sur l'essentiel.
Courage !


----------

